# Go Canada!!!!!!!



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

We are about to set the all time record for most gold medals in the olympics. All we have to do is beat USA in the hockey final. Sorry guys but somebody has to lose. Canada rules hockey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Crap...24 seconds. The next 20 minutes is going to be a nail-biter all right.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yee Ha!!!!!


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

It's in!!!!!!!! Crosby in sudden death. Canada gets gold and has the new world record!!!!! Amazing game. I am glad it didn't go to a shootout. This is the way hockey is meant to be.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Go Canada!!!!!!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

couldn't have been a better game, and as for the winning goal, iggy to crosby how sweet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Our Father whom art in Vancouver, hockey be thy name. Thy will be done, the gold will be won, on ice as well as in the stands. Give us this day, our hockey sticks, and forgive us our penalties as we forgive those who cross check against us. Lead us not into elimination but deliver us to victory. In the name of the Canadian hockey team, AMEN! █♥█ GO CANADA GO! █♥█ !


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice! I like that.:haha:


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I bet 1/2 the nation is "sick" and can't make it to work tomorrow!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They need to play again since they are tied now. It would be awesome to have at least a 3 game series for the Gold and Silver. I'm proud of the US since everyone sold them out and said they wouldn't even medal. 

Big D that is Blasphemy. lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I guess if I was Catholic I would have to say a few hail Mary's. I like to think the Lutheran God is a little more forgiving ...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

For the most part i would rather watch cheese mold then watch a hockey game but i have to say i did watch that game. During the Olympic i find me self watch sports i would never watch under normal circumstances.

Any ways it was a good game for sure. Congrats to the home team on the win.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Like my favorite.... Curling. Sweep you Fools.... Sweep!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL i know. WTH is that about!!

I liked watching the 4 man Bobsledding. Those guys got King Kong size gonads.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yep them and lugers......


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They need to suspend a watermelon at sled level down toward the end of the track where they are doing 100 mph. Then a commercial, this is your brain kids... And this is your brain on drugs as the bobsled smokes it at full throttle. Maybe give the crowd tomatoes to lob at the bobsleds as they go by. I know I'm sick.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

As is the luge isn't crazy enough somebody had the bright idea to try it headfirst (skeleton). Apparently few enough people got crippled or died so the added it to the olympics. I agree with you on the curling. It takes a lot of skill but I would rather grind my thumb than watch it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

curling FTW. I think thats the only thing I watched during the Olympics


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

If curling is an Olympic Sport why the He11 isn't washer pitching. We'd dang sure have a team from East Texas!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

There should be some type of ******* Olympics.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We already have the ******* olympics. Here's a pic.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I hate to say it but "you win some and you luge some"


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That's Masher in the top pic.hahaha


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Mashers post is awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I just listened to this. You gotta listen. It's great


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

great song, wonder if thats stompin' tom conners singing it? sure sounds like em'.


----------

